# Struts 2 datetimepicker



## stevchen99 (18. Dez 2010)

Guten Tag, 

ich mochte datetimepicker im meine projet benutzen. 
http://www.mkyong.com/struts2/struts...icker-example/ 

Ich habe Eclipse Helios , jedes mal ich neu project erzeugen, mache ich mit dem Create dinamic projet.
Ich habe die pom.xml nicht gefunden.

was ist das pom.xml ? 
wo soll ich hinzufuegen im meine baume ? 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/5683404...8628/lightbox/ 

Danke im voraus, 
Stev


----------



## pizza1234 (21. Dez 2010)

Hi,
hier gibts das Plugin: Maven Repository: org.apache.struts » struts2-dojo-plugin

pom.xml = Maven

Grüße
Peter


----------



## stevchen99 (22. Dez 2010)

Danke fuer ihre antwort, 

ich habe eine kleine project gamacht (struts2 helloworld).
es geht wunderbar, aber nach dem ich die click enable dependency management meine projet geht nicht mehr.

maven | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

was ist denn loss ?
ich glaube sie finde die struts.xml nicht mehr.

die maven kann man mit Tomcat laufen oder nur mit jetty ?
brauche ich echt Maven um meine datenpicker laufen zu lassen ? (weil ich habe doch importiert lib struts2-dojo und meine jsp erkennt taglib <sx:datetimepicker )

Danke im voraus, 
Stev


----------



## pizza1234 (22. Dez 2010)

Hi,


> brauche ich echt Maven um meine datenpicker laufen zu lassen ?


Nein, brauchst du nicht, es erleichtert dir (und anderen Entwicklern) nur die Arbeit, so das du dir nicht die .jars zusammensuchen mußt. Das erledigt maven für dich. Du kannst dir die .jar auch ganz normal einbinden. Wenn deine jsp die Taglib erkennt, ist doch alles gut!

Grüße
Peter


----------

